# Picked up this Terrasport I last week....



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

I grabbed this one for its cream colored dial. I've had this watch in the black dial. I really love this Muhle offering, and here is why:

----big 44mm case which gives a large dial
---ultra-legible dial design and hands of perfect length and they are outlined in black for easy location
---awesome cream colored dial, of which there aren't many in the watch world, as it is mostly silver or white
---cool little red accents on the 12 marker and tip of seconds hand
---outstanding bracelet - it doesn't taper at all and it is of very high quality
---large crown that operate very smoothly
---timekeeping - so far it is running at +3 seconds a day

While it has been said that the hands are too thin, I'll say this. They do appear on the thin side in relation to the rest of the dial, but they work perfectly. They are legible, long enough, and I find no drop off in function due to their relative thin-ness.

In short this watch works. What I mean is this - many watches have great features, but somehow the sum of their parts does equal to a great whole product. That is why a watch must be worn to be fairly evaluated. I find the Muhle Terrasport I to be an awesome timepiece!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks like a great sporty wear. I like the looks of the bracelet. Congrats on your new Muhle!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts with us. Might help other members to decide......


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Have not seen one of the cream dials on a bracelet before. Much nicer than I expected. Very attractive watch. 

I had a Terrasport II and really enjoyed it as well.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

22


----------



## bonedaddy33 (Jul 20, 2016)

Great thank you.


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

One of my favorite brands. Nice look. Rugged. German quality 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ovalglow (Sep 29, 2015)

Looks awesome. Reminds me of a railroad approved watch. Occasionally I'll dig through eBay looking for something like this, but I never find anything. 44mm would probably be a bit too big for me though. Looks like it might wear a little smaller than that though. Anyway, nice pickup!


----------



## Shoooda (May 30, 2012)

Congrats, Great Watch! I have the exact same watch, cream dial and metal bracelet, in the smaller dial (40mm) which is the Terrasport II. I find the dial color awesome, and it is a decent watch that is casual enough but also can be dressed up.

Ovalglow - Look for the terrasport II if you need it in a smaller dial.



ovalglow said:


> Looks awesome. Reminds me of a railroad approved watch. Occasionally I'll dig through eBay looking for something like this, but I never find anything. 44mm would probably be a bit too big for me though. Looks like it might wear a little smaller than that though. Anyway, nice pickup!


----------



## Jimmy3993 (Feb 14, 2017)

i really like this bracelet. I've seen pictures of it on a seebatallion on this site and it worked there too. Just missed picking up a preowned one here a few days back.


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

Really sharp looking watch love the bracelet well done! Yes that would super on the seebatallion Jimmy!!! They wear well on the Isofrane as well. TH


----------



## smittya (Feb 4, 2015)

Very nice. Is the lume just on the hands?


----------



## Jamees (Apr 10, 2017)

Very nice! I love this.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Beautiful!! The cream dial is really awesome. Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice! I like the cream dial.

I have the model before with the larger sabre hands and copper dial.

I turn over a few watches but I have never considered getting rid of this, it is the only 44mm watch that has ever felt comfortable on my wrist and it it is insanely legible.









Enjoy your new watch :-!


----------



## Shoooda (May 30, 2012)

Yes the lume is only on the hands.



smittya said:


> Very nice. Is the lume just on the hands?


----------



## Frossty (Feb 17, 2017)

Very clean design and good to read. Congratulations on that awesome timepice.


----------



## georgegervin44 (Apr 27, 2016)

I like the cream dial, as well. Nice accents!


----------



## agravelle (Jun 23, 2016)

Beautiful piece! Love the legibility. Very clean. Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

